# Super Six 5



## redranger (Jan 23, 2011)

What is the skinny on this bike? opinions?


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

I own a 2011 SuperSix 5 and I'm very happy with it. It does everything you want it to do. Steers well and precise and goes fast. I'm not a heavy rider and I can't feel any difference in comfort between my previous CAAD9 and the SuperSix. But it is a bit lighter (given the components are the same) and feels a bit more agile. 

I think a great bike for the money.


----------



## JKOST (Jun 19, 2011)

I just rode the CAAD 10 4 and SuperSix 4 back to back. I didn't expect to feel a lot of difference, but I did. I thought the SuperSix was a much smoother ride. Think I'm going w/the SuperSix.


----------



## Anubis (Aug 27, 2011)

I rode all the Specialized and several of the Trek offerings as well as the CAAD9 before buying a 2011 SuperSix 5. I love it! It feels incredibly responsive and is very light compared to my previous ride. After just 200 miles I am very pleased with it.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

JKOST said:


> I just rode the CAAD 10 4 and SuperSix 4 back to back. I didn't expect to feel a lot of difference, but I did. I thought the SuperSix was a much smoother ride. Think I'm going w/the SuperSix.


Thank you! Finally someone agrees with me. I'm always reading how there is little or no difference in the road feel between the CAAD and the Supersix. In my opinion the differences are quite significant.

To the OP:
Another very satisfied SuperSix owner here as you can see:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/absolutely-loving-my-new-2011-supersix5-258094.html

The SuperSix 5 uses an excellent frame (the same one as the Supersix 4,3 and 1) and a proven drivetrain (Shimano 105). The wheels are on the low end but that's the case with most stock bikes.


----------



## JKOST (Jun 19, 2011)

Got the SS 5 a couple weeks ago. Loving it - except the saddle doesn't seem to like my sit bones. It could be that I still need some overall fit adjustments, but I'll be surprised if that really fixed the sore bum issue. I think that may be my first upgrade. Yes the wheels may be fairly low end, but I've never had better, so ignorance is bliss .


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't speak to the component load out, but I bought a matte SuperSix 5 with all the gear swapped from a SuperSix 3 (ultegra) and it looks amazing.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

JKOST said:


> ...the saddle doesn't seem to like my sit bones. It could be that I still need some overall fit adjustments, but I'll be surprised if that really fixed the sore bum issue.


Sore bum usually means that you don't have enough miles under your belt. If your back or knees are hurting, it could be the fit or the saddle.


----------

